# Info on alerion express 28



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I spent time at the Newport Boat Show this weekend and was very impressed with the Alerion Express 28. One of the feature changes to the new model is an increse in engine size from a 9 or 10 horsepower diesel sail drive to a 14 horsepower 2 cylinder model. The stated reason was better ability to motor in larger(6 foot or better) seas and high winds as reported by previous owners. While I am intersted in this boat a used model will provide a substantial savings over a newly ordered one. Are there any readers out there who own this boat with the smaller engine? What is your experience? If not an owner but familiar wth the boat and both its motoring and sailing characteristics I would greatly appreciate your input. I am hoping to take a demo sail later this week. Thanks,Kevin


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

She's a great boat to daysail on, well built by TPI now pearson composites(Freedoms & Pearson, and some little boat called a j/boat LOL) good workmanship, strong, but 80k for a used 28ft daysailor is a bit much for my blood. But, she is the prettiest girl in the harbor. (on the outside cabin is rather spartan... a cooler for the ingress/egress?)


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

I have only been on the Alerion at the boat shows; never sailed on one, although I did spend some time talking to the designer. One of the sweetest looking boats ever. Out of curiosity a few years ago, I tried to see what a used Alerion would cost. None were listed; maybe I'm not looking in the right places. Do you have a line on a used one? I'm not trying to cadge your potential boat, just curious!


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

yachtworld has seven listed at this moment!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

No question she's a pricey dance partner. There are several used ones on yachtworld right now. Brand new the run north of 100k


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I have only had a brief sail on an Alerion Express. It was a pretty breezy day. I thought these were really nice boats that sailed quite well. The one that I was on did not have a traveler, which was really a problem in gusty conditions where it was important to be able to drop the traveller to balance the helm and reduce heel. 

I personnally would prefer the middle of the three (or four)buildiing configuration (newer keel, but without the Hoyt boom which I personaly would consider a deal buster since you can't mount a bow pulpit or lifelines or conveniently use a genoa on a model that had the Hoyt jib boom.) 

As to the engine, I had a 10 hp diesel on my 4100lb Laser 28. It was adequate in flat water, but speed obviously dropped off if you tried to motor into a strong headwind and seaway. The Laser 28 had more windage but less weight so it should be pretty equivillent. I usually chose to sail in heavier winds so the smallish engine wasn't much of a problem. 

I personally had a tough time wrapping my mind around the overall concept of the Alerion. She is really pretty, and the double spreader rig imported directly from J-27 gives the boat plenty of go. They have purposefully simplified the Alerion down to the basics, but usually that means a boat that is economical to buy and own (like the Compacs for example). Instead, these are very expensive boats with a whole lot of compromises. The interior goes past being minimal. (My 1949 Folkboat had better accommodations). The deck hardware for example prevents the kind of tweaking that makes daysailing fun. The have an 'overnighter' interiod and yet they make no provision for even basic anchor handling and storage (the one I was on did not even have bowchocks.) I can't imagine sailing one in really heavy going, the narrow foredeck, and lack of lifelines returned myt to my youth, when lifelines were optional, and crew members routinely went over the side. At least the lifeline-less boats of the pre-1960 era had a grab handle that ran down the middle of the foredeck.

As perhaps, simply as a point of reference, less expensive similar concept boats, you might look at boats like the J-27 (same mast and boom), Laser 28, Express 27, or Goman Express 30 M.

Jeff


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

*Beautiful classic lines + modern hull design = VERY EXPENSIVE $$$$$*

Beautiful classic lines + modern hull design = VERY EXPENSIVE $$$$$

Thats the equation that Alerion established, now others are following, Morris M36 is very very expensive too. So If you're a fan of classic shapes you have to find old classics and restore them. I guess there is a business oportunity for someone to produce a classic shaped sailboat at a reasonable price.


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

You mean like a sort of PT cruiser for sailors? Not a bad idea. Affordable, nostalgic lines, relativlely modern engineering and a simple interior. And cheap. Like 50,000 dollars cheap. Do you supppose that's posssible?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Since these pretty boats are built adjacent to my marina (TPI Portsmouth facility is on New England Boatworks property) and they're actually assembled on my dock, I have admired them for years. Iwould love to own one, but some day I may at least get to sail one.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

In the "spirit" of the Aileron Express concept, check out the link:
http://www.spirityachts.com/sy-spirit-46.htm

There is one of these in our area - the prettiest thing around - but is either harshly rated or poorly sailed, not doing well on the race course. Not that that matters.
These, too are pricey. Check the rest of the site for larger models.

Not practical, not cheap, but they get your heartbeat up a bit!


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow that is very nice indeed, Spirit........

Well I don't consider the PT Cruiser as a classic and it does'nt remind me of one. Sailboats are not that complicated, lets say you take the topsides of a Redline 41 or a Cal 40 and the hull of a Frers put them together and come up with a fairly nice sailboat with classic lines, fair price and better than average performance.

Actually you can do that just by building the them just as they were.......


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

*Like a 6 metre*

Wow those are pretty, reminds me of some 6 metres and 30 squares that we have still racing in our club, nothing prettier. Of course the accomodations are not quite the same.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

*Classic updated for a reasonable price?*



yotphix said:


> You mean like a sort of PT cruiser for sailors? Not a bad idea. Affordable, nostalgic lines, relativlely modern engineering and a simple interior. And cheap. Like 50,000 dollars cheap. Do you supppose that's posssible?


Check out this website. This guy rehabbed a Pearson Triton for his own use, then took another Triton hull, stripped it bare, redesigned it as a "daysailer", and built it. I think he listed it at about 80K and it sold within a month or two. Considering the high levels of fit and finish, I bet it could have been done for a lot less money if the you don't mind a lower quality finish. Also, I bet it would be cheaper the second time around. If nothing else, this is one of the best designed and maintained websites I have ever seen.

www.tritondaysailor.com


----------



## rreney (Mar 15, 2010)

*9 HP to 15 HP upgrade*

The nine horsepower Yanmar can be upgraded easily if it has a propeller shaft.
So says my local Yanmar dealer.

"Yes there is Yanmar 2YM15 Diesel engine that would work.
Our price is $6674.00 + tax & freight."

Nine horsepower is just not enough for San Francisco Bay.

All the Alerions are nicely designed. 
I also like the Morris 29.


----------



## rreney (Mar 15, 2010)

*I'm in!*

I will be purchasing a Alerion 28 this week. My grandfather was a shipwright for the "The wizard of Bristol" a very long time ago. Destiny calls.


----------

